# Apple TV



## Ron Burgundy (14 Sep 2007)

Any one got one, any feedback ???


----------



## z107 (9 Nov 2010)

I've been looking at the new released model for €119.
Does anyone have this?

It looks pretty interesting. The main thing that concerns me is the output is HDMI which means getting some kind of digital to analogue converter.

http://www.apple.com/ie/appletv/


----------



## Fatphrog (10 Nov 2010)

I think they're assuming that almost all users will have a TV with a HDMI port. The device puts out 720p so you need a fairly modern TV to get the most out of it.


----------



## 2012 (30 Dec 2010)

*Can you have Subtitles on a film via Apple TV?*

I have an Apple TV and it is the best thing since sliced bread, however I always watch films with subtitles as I find the dialogue often hard to catch, I can see no way of turning on subtitles and I can't find the instruction booklet. If anyone has turned on subtitles can you tell me how.


----------



## Jared (2 Jan 2011)

I have had the original for a few years and have just bought the new model for a number of family members for Christmas.

In a nutshell, it's great.

I use mine to stream my itunes library to my main TV from the main PC which I have in another part of the house and for this it works great.

The Iphone/Ipod Touch/ Ipad Remote App works great as a wireless control device from anywhere in the house over the house's wi fi connection.

The best feature is the Movie Trailers  sections. I have spent many nights just browsing through the trailers and watching one after another.

They also come with the ability to rent and buy SD and HD movies which I've not used yet but will be next generation of movie rentals.

My only gripe is that they do not play DivX or MKV files without hacking the box but for many this would not be an issue.

For those with an Apple Ecosystem (iMac, iPhone, iPod, iPad)in the house, this is a nice present to get and may soon be a must have.


----------



## Lightning (2 Jan 2011)

I have Google TV and it is one of the best devices I have ever purchased. I really think internet TV is set to take off. 

Being able to play RTE iPlayer, 4 on demand, YouTube video's etc on the TV with ease makes a big difference. 

I assume Apple TV does not let you play Flash videos? Rather pointless, when most of internet content is Flash based.


----------



## DrMoriarty (2 Jan 2011)

Apparently it's hackable. But I'm keeping things nice and simple for now (my cheapo 32" HD ready set will have to be replaced some day, but not just yet!) and have just bought , which will do pretty much all of the above _and_ serve as an extra networked PC about the house. For less than the price of an iPod Touch.

Internet TV is definitely coming of age; here's a couple of good articles looking at some of the alternatives:
http://gizmodo.com/5366161/life-without-cable-or-satellite-tv-is-easier-than-you-think
http://gizmodo.com/5420853/why-its-finally-time-to-get-a-home-theater-pc


----------



## JasCal (25 Jan 2011)

I don't know if it is the best thing since sliced bread - but it's close.


----------



## Wexfordman (26 Jan 2011)

DrMoriarty said:


> Apparently it's hackable. But I'm keeping things nice and simple for now (my cheapo 32" HD ready set will have to be replaced some day, but not just yet!) and have just bought , which will do pretty much all of the above _and_ serve as an extra networked PC about the house. For less than the price of an iPod Touch.
> 
> Internet TV is definitely coming of age; here's a couple of good articles looking at some of the alternatives:
> http://gizmodo.com/5366161/life-without-cable-or-satellite-tv-is-easier-than-you-think
> http://gizmodo.com/5420853/why-its-finally-time-to-get-a-home-theater-pc




Yeah, got a revo 3610 myself as a pressy!! Went for the non windows version and installed Linux mint and xbmc on! 200 euro the lot!

Now the apppletv2 can also be hacked and xbmc installed so planning a few of these in the near term!!


----------



## Latrade (27 Jan 2011)

I got the first generation and have always found it great, even more when they finally sorted out the movie rentals side.

On the "hacking" aspect, there's a legitimate means of doing this and it doesn't affect warranty : ATV Flash

http://firecore.com/atvflash

No connection to the company, just one happy customer. Opens up the ATV for all files (again though no MKV).


----------

